# Buffed Datenbank buggy?



## Disel (20. November 2008)

Ist die WoW Datenbank seid paar Tagen buggy?

Also seid paar Tagen ist die WoW Datenbank sehr langsam, manchmal kommen Fehlermeldungen und manchmal findet es die gesuchte Quest erst gar nicht

Kommt noch langen Suchen dann so eine Fehlermeldung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habt Ihr auch so ein Problem oder liegt es an meinem Rechner was ich mir nicht ganz vorstellen kann?


----------



## Kronas (20. November 2008)

kommt bei mir auch hin und wieder
und es lad auch relativ langsam neue seiten


----------



## EspCap (20. November 2008)

Hab ich laufend.... aber wozu gibt LightHeaded und QuestHelper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lukwild (20. November 2008)

also bei mir wars manchmal so,dass es die q net gefunden hat wenn ich den ganzen namen eingegeben hab,beim halben hats geklappt O.o


----------



## hexenshadow (20. November 2008)

Questhelper, mobmap ladet euch die runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (20. November 2008)

hexenshadow schrieb:


> Questhelper, mobmap ladet euch die runter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Omg war ja klar das es wieder kommt bitte tuh das nichthatte es schon sat als am ersten tag die leute kammen meine mopb map mein q helper geht nicht wo ist der gegner anstadt sich mal 1 ne minute das durchzulesen und zu wissen wo der gegner ist.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (20. November 2008)

die ganze neue Seite ist buggy - Der Agrognom levelt ja lieber anstatt Bugs zu fixen.


----------



## mcgoerd (20. November 2008)

bei mir treten genau die gleichen buggs auf


----------



## Arben (20. November 2008)

Das sind Mysql Datenbank fehler, würd einfach sagen, dass in dem Moment zu viele Anfragen eingehen und der Server überlastet ist. Aber anstatt mal nen Questtext zu lesen lieber nen Thread öffnen und rumheulen. Dazu kommen dann X andere User die irg welche AddOns anpreisen womit sogar der letze Primat WoW spielen kann, oder irgendwelche Leute anflamen, sie würden nicht arbeiten...


----------



## Marathma (20. November 2008)

Könnt ihr nicht einfach darüber hinwegsehen? Müsst ihr permanent auf Flames eingehen und euch DialogDuell liefern?
Antwortet den Leuten doch einfach auf ihre Fragen. Der Ansatz mit der Datenbanküberlastung scheint plausibel.


----------

